# (Solved) Net Send Packet Error: No Error



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

After playing Counterstrike for around 25min I recieve this error message:
"NET SEND PACKET ERROR: NO ERROR"
When this message pops up I get cut off the internet. This is very fustrating in the middle of a game! I am running WindowsXP and I have heard this may be causing the problem. Is there a way I can fix it? Please help.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Do you have the latest patches:

http://www.counter-strike.net/cswizard1.html

This is one solution:



> I found the solution was to uninstall the QoS (Quality of Service Packet
> Scheduler),
> Start -> Settings -> Control Panel -> Network Connections -> Right click any
> dial up networking connection icon
> ...


http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&th=ac8c57f795d33eb8&rnum=2

Regards

eddie


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Thanks for posting here. But i think I have already fixed the problem myself. I simply disabled IP Header Compression and the No Error doesn't occur anymore.  Oh by the way I have all the latest patches for Half-Life and Counter-Strike. Anyway, thanks for your help.


----------



## rb's (Aug 4, 2008)

hi
can u pl explain me how to remove 
net send packet error 
while playing cs on a wireless ad hoc computer to computer network


----------

